
What Google Learned from Its Quest to Build the Perfect Team - olivierntk
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/what-google-learned-from-its-quest-to-build-the-perfect-team.html?smid=pl-share
======
olivierntk
There is more at [https://rework.withgoogle.com/guides/understanding-team-
effe...](https://rework.withgoogle.com/guides/understanding-team-
effectiveness/steps/introduction/)

------
pinewurst
Feb 2016

